# Dogs successfully rehomed



## Rescue Remedies

Spirit is a wonderful dog ..and yes he is the size of a Labrador. Sadly Spirit was abandoned in kennels and he has sat there for 6 months. He is great with all the dogs we have introduced him to and he walked well on the lead once he gets over the initially excitement. He takes treats really well once he is calmed into awaited attention..oh boy what fun! He was a 'loved dog' but his owner moved and obviously couldn't take him with her. Despite all this Spirit still has a ready smile on his face.

Spirit was neutered and chipped. He needs a foster or permanent home to allow him to enter back into life and spread his wonderful Spirit. If you have had a large bull breed dog before i.e. Boxer you will really rate this dog. He needs a good sized garden and people with time to give him the input especially initially to resettle him into domesticity again. His housetraining will soon revert to how it was as the kennel staff say he is a clean dog.

Here he is with Rescue Remedies team members How wonderful is he? Please visit our website and his thread on our Forum under dogs in Kennels. OR visit him in his kennels. He is sitting waiting for his time to come but we will home him carefully with someone who can offer him a life full of company; cuddles and command. www.RescueRemedies.co.uk

Am absolutely delighted to say that Spirit found his forever home today! :biggrin::biggrin::biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:


----------



## Rescue Remedies

Mocha was surrendered to a pound at the age of 14 months in May with no history taken. Mocha has been in kennels since waiting for her home with a month or so in foster in the midst! She is now 21 months old. She has been spayed and fully vax. She is a Patterdale terrier, chocolate brown with badger white markings. She is tiny for a Patterdale; very dainty - the size of a domestic cat. She is loving and sensitive. Keenly intelligent and every bit the Terrier Miss. She can react to dogs in a kennels situation though is much calmer now. Out on her walks she meets dogs well and learning to take it all in her stride. Mocha will need to stay on an 8 metre extender to ensure controlled introductions and that she comes back! Needs to be an only pet with out visiting pets. Mocha is a terrier who needs a terrier owner She be a fabulous dog to be really proud of. Her only issue is she can get herself in a tizz and react if meetings are too fast..controlled and gentle -all is well.

Mocha is people centred..relaxes when you're with her and will look for permission to come on your lap. She can be left for short periods without event and very well housetrained. She is a pretty as a picture but as her name suggests she is full of beans!! She doesn't deserve to have been in kennels for such a long time, but she is now in foster.

All enquiries should be accompanied by a complete questionnaire via our website Rescue Remedies. Visit her thread via the homepage of the website on our FORUM under dogs in kennels.

Mocha found a home this weekend - everything crossed for her!


----------



## Rescue Remedies

Spice was found stray in Nov 07. She has been kennelled since then in a rescue centre. She is a great little character around 3 yrs old. She is affectionate and responsive but will get the upperhand if allowed. She is a little insecure and so can test dogs out..as so many terriers do..but soon settles when they recognise her behaviour and dont rise to her. She is currently mixing with 3 4 other dogs in foster. She loves her toys but isn't possessive with them. Spice can be reactive to traffic; perhaps she got a scare when stray. She is more comfortable with slower moving cars, stationary cars she'll want to get in! She tells the fast ones off. Oh dear Spice you sound like a grumpy old lady but in fact you are a really lovely dog.

Spice needs a 'feet on the ground" terrier home. She could live with other dogs providing she is managed and not pampered to. She is spayed; vax'd and chipped.Spice is fostered in Chessington.

If you love Jacks you'll love her character and cheeky nature. She needs to make you laugh, not cry! Visit our website Rescue Remedies. She has her own thread on our forum via the website under dogs in foster.

Spice has found her forever home! :thumbup1:


----------



## Rescue Remedies

Ted is a 5 yrs old pedigree Lakeland Terrier. Lakies are quite feisty characters so loads of 'bottle' and character. Ted has just lost his home as his owner has returned to work and could face leaving him long hours and very little time to offer him in their busy lives. he has always lived integral to the family. He has been well trained and taught boundaries. Like so many terriers his only issues are with meeting strangers, and providing these meetings are managed he soon settles. If his energy gets whipped up he has on 3 occasions in 5 yrs been known to nip.

Ted is settling in foster. He is mixing with dogs on his walks and gaining confidence in this area. He settles well in his own company. Loves his hide bones. If you've had a terrier before you will know about managing the terrier around post delivery; visitors and other 'excitements'. So if you love the terrier in your terrier..then you'll love Ted but he isn't a Teddy..he isn't a touchy feely dog..loyal yes; affectionate yes but a little aloof and lovely with it! Fostered in Richmond

Follow Ted's thread on our forum under dogs in foster via our website: Rescue Remedies

Ted found his forever home today!


----------



## Rescue Remedies

Millie is a lovely 8 yr old Labrador x who was rescued in France and has come to our small island. She is just wonderful. Good with people; children; dogs. Millie has grown up along side a baby who is now 5 yrs. good off the lead. Needs garden security. Sits for her treats. Her tail is like a big black feather duster so your housework gets done in the process of having fun. She is looking for companionship. Fostered in Blackheath London

So what can we say..Millie is spayed; vax'd and chipped. She wont be with us for long as she will find her forever home pretty soon..so hurry thru to our forum via our website Go to our website Rescue Remedies..visit her thread under dogs in foster and complete our questionnaire. She is a gem!

Hi there

There has been a lot of interest in Millie and she has found a home!


----------



## Rescue Remedies

Jules is a jewel. He is a Jack through and through..so come forwards you Jack lovers..he doesn't go halves on personality. Jules was found stray with a female Jack Russell..she was sold from the pound. He was frightened & reactive in the pound & nearly lost his life. He must be about 3 yrs old. He has actually settled well since coming into foster and we experience him to be very sweet; very loving; a licky licky lap dog. He has been trained to beg and is housetrained. Jules however is reacting to dogs outside but is showing signs of settling. He is mixing with dogs inside his foster home just fine. Trusted person can approach him whilst in his bed and stroke him. You can also put food in his bowl no reaction. Neutered; 1st Vax'd and chipped.

Jules needs a family who can give him the confidence he needs to regain his. He will come out the other side and has all the hallmarks of a clever; well loved and attentive Jack.

Please visit his thread under dogs in foster on our forum via our website Rescue Remedies

Jules has found his forever home!


----------



## Rescue Remedies

Scrappy is 5 yrs & has matured into a royal dog. He is a chunky, black and tan terrier mimicking a schnauzer but we are told his parents were Fell terriers. Scrappy has been adored by his owners and grown up with older children. He has never liked to much coming and goings..just settled within his family unit and plodding along on his walks. He in fact doesn't like children and strangers; well in my own time.

Scrappy is used to being left; loves to potter around the garden and play with his owners. He has adjusted very well in foster after losing his home when a baby was due. He would suit a childless couple who enjoy walking and gardening with a more sedate life. He doesn't like people to be too direct, others he welcomes. Scrappy is his own person and his owners will need to respect him; love him and give him time to settle. If you are touchy feely yes but once bonded but with strangers no..OH HOW VERY BRITISH Aloof yes; aware yes; loving and playful yes but on his terms. He will give the 'look' and may growl if he isn't feeling comfortable. 'RESPECT' is the word. He will obey house-rules, is housetrained; enjoys the car; meets dogs well.

Ideally we envisage him being an only pet, in a peaceful environment without demands made on him. Not the focus of attention with visitors but no doubt will come and say hello when he wants. Luvvy duvvy no only to his trusted owners and friends. Outside introductions on his terms. Just let him be and you have a solid loving and truly loyal companion. Please visit our website CLICK HERE

Scrappy is still waiting for his forever home to come along.

Delighted to report that Scrappy has found his forever home just before the end of 2008! :thumbup:


----------



## Rescue Remedies

Tigger is an 18 month Tigger! Poodle x ?Patterdale 14" to the withers so small; slight build with a charcoal grey non moult coat with blaze of white. He has a very sweet nature but hasn't had the best of starts. Now needs a good home who are up for a cheeky terrier with all the safety and security measures that involves. he is great with dogs and people. His energy may get whipped up by young children..visitors who are respectful yes. Would benefit from training though knows sit and paws!

Tigger will make you laugh; be your companion and hopefully occupy the centre of your world. Here are a few pictures on arrival..new pictures will be taken soon. Please visit his thread under dogs in foster on our forum via our website CLICK HERE

Thank you very much.

Am delighted to say that Tigger has found a forever home! :ciappa:


----------



## Rescue Remedies

Harris is a 3 yr old Patterdale Terrier. He is a dream boat Harrison Ford of terriers..jet black wire coat. On the larger side 17" to the withers (shoulder) and has a clear springy energy which is aching for an active life. Harris is from working stock & has been highly trained which is to his credit. He is a super dog who bonds deeply and is friendly; loving and affectionate. Like most Fell Terriers he is not safe to live with small furries; cats. His energy also is too much for babies and hence he lost his home.

In foster he has been a dream...settles when left; great fun on his walks and will recall to a squeaky toy. He wasn't mixed with dogs by his previous owners but the signs are he would love to but a little gushing and needs gentle introductions. He has welcomed visitors in our setting but apparently had become protective of his home with a few nipping episodes but his energy was managed and further events avoided. Harris is neutered, vax'd and chipped. Fostered in Richmond.

Harris is a larger than life terrier who is sooo lovely; such fun but needs a firm line to keep his instincts in check. Please visit his thread under dogs in foster on our forum via our website CLICK HERE

Delighted to report that Harris has found his forever home!


----------



## Rescue Remedies

Ruby is 2 yrs old Fell terrier. She is 17" to the shoulder and lean so presents as well proportioned but leggy. A pretty and very dear soul. Ruby has just left her third home due to a baby arrival and resultant nerves! A smashing terrier who has been loved but just been unlucky. Her last home had her 15 months, valued and trained her well. Ruby is spayed; vaxd and chipped.

Ruby is good with other dogs and has been living with a westie. She has also lived with a cat but needed tutoring to leave it be! A really great terrier who is soon to find her forever home were sure. Ruby needs a secure garden and awareness on how to respect terriers as she knows herself as a dog.

Please visit our website Click HERE Rescue Remedies than click our forum to view our rescue work and see individual threads on all our dogs.

Ruby has now found her forever home!


----------



## Rescue Remedies

Timmy is tiny..a tot but not lacking in personality. He is approx 2-3 yrs old and wire coated. In good health and in good humour. He was rescued from a pound and so has just been neutered and is settling into our kennels and become especially endeared to staff and volunteers.

Timmy is friendly with both people and dogs but we're not sure about him living with another dog. He also hasn't been proven with children but children over ten or respectful children over 6 should be just fine.

So Jack people out there here he is; tiny Timmy an early Xmas sweetie. Please visit our website and see his thread on our forum under dogs in kennels for a detailed picture of his loveliness. Click HERE Rescue Remedies

















Sure have ... he found his forever home yesterday! :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Rescue Remedies

Royson is a very special dog. A labx mixed breed and has a super temperament to match. Golden brown coat with eyes to match and a cheery smile whenever you meet him. 3 yrs old and a nice weight and in good health. He is currently in kennels but we know he was homed with another older dog who was his companion from when he was introduced as a pup. Sadly they were both given to the pound due their owners poor health and the older dog got offered a foster place without him..so as his life was in threat we saved him. Everyone loves him. He was neutered and dew claws removed 11th Nov. a day to remember so just settling after this necessary assault. He is being cared for and loved by the kennel staff.

Royson is a super 'must have' dog. We do not know if he has had contact with children but with experienced dog people it shouldn't be an issue for children over 6. In fact he will make a lovely family dog. These pictures are the best but give a feel. Please visit our website and see his thread on our forum under dogs in kennels for a detailed picture of his loveliness. Click HERE Rescue Remedies

















Delighted to report that Royson found his forever home!


----------



## Rescue Remedies

Chester is a 7 month old Jack Russell x Cavalier oh he is a lovely little boy but got way above his station in his home and began nipping. His family found it hard to issue command over him. In foster now for a week and is learning to know his place and anyway is just too busy playing with his Border terrier foster brother to rule the house. He is a scamp and runs off with shoes and socks and paper and... He is loving his time in foster and we are looking for such a fun place for him to enjoy being a puppy in, in his home. He is a little scared of children and although fostered with them is better to go to a home where he knows his role in the pack and isn't confused whether he is mastered or master.

Needs trust building eg learning to be stroked and cuddled; belly rubs oh what a joy. Had a delicate tummy as a young pup but seems to growing out of that nicely. Chester barks at the door bell, sleeps all night in a crate, outside is good on lead but unsure of traffic All in all he is settling well and has started a new with a aware, forwarned and confident family..so able to relinguish the stressful role of managing the show..to junior!

If you love Jack Russell and are confident you can continue with his rehab. If you like this little designer dog, he could be designed and destined for YOU ....please complete our questionnaire via our website. Please visit his thread under dogs in kennels on our forum via our website Click HERE  Rescue Remedies


----------



## Rescue Remedies

Dalton is around 10 yrs old and came from a pound. He is a dear dog who is so handsome and yet a little frail. He has a heart murmur and evidence of some muscle wastage on his back legs. He hasn't received the care he deserves but don't worry we will find him his perfect home. Dalton is being snipped and will receive a dental on the 17th November. He is currently in kennels but enjoys sitting in his bed with his toys watching the world go by. Currently in Farnham Hants.

Dalton meets dogs well but doesn't like them in his face. He is a little nervous in our situation as obviously unsettled. He is good to walk and loves to be stroked. Obviously lost his home through no fault of his own. Looking for a nice only pet home for him to potter around in following his owner from room to room.

If you can find it in you heart to fall truly deeply for Dalton as we have..please complete our questionnaire via our website. Please visit his thread under dogs in kennels on our forum via our website Click HERE  Rescue Remedies

















Dalton found his forever home this weekend!


----------



## Rescue Remedies

Angus is a 3 yr old Chocolate labrador. he is in very good health and has a very good nature. Yes he is a little lively but very containable. He is brilliant with very young children, people and strangers. Exciteable around dogs and need more socialisation on this score. He also needs lead training and recall. He is being left without destruction or noise..in fact he isn't a barker even when people come to the door. His enthusiasm needs kerbing when meeting people thats all. He is food obsessed, he is housetrained and he is beautiful. Newly neutered; vax'd and chipped. He is a good weight. Presents very well for a family environment. His currently owners took him in from a couple who had split and could manage anymore..which was a replica of how they attained. So 3 homes so far..we are looking for his FOREVER home.

Angus doesn't come from Scotland so we can only think his love for sirloin steak clues his name!!! Angus has not been hip scored but we believe he has no problems in this area.

We are looking for a home who can manage a dog who is currently managed on a halti lead to control his energy and who are keen in training to round his corner off! ..please complete our questionnaire via our website. Please visit his thread under dogs home from home on our forum via our website Click HERE Rescue Remedies










Delighted to say that Angus found his forever home this weekend!


----------



## Rescue Remedies

Annie is a ped. Lakeland terrier bred for show. Sadly Annie was kept back by the breeder in a cramped crate throughout her puppihood with no real input. She was homed in with 2 dogs who savaged her in the owners absense 2 months after homing. Taken from the vets to another multidog home she again mixed but after 2 pack fights the owner got worried she was going to be picked on again tried to keep her separated which meant she barked incessantly to join her friends again. She is just over 1 yr old.

Annie is currently in our Farnham Hampshire kennels awaiting a foster place or ideally her home. She is good with dogs inside and out of her home, but maybe better as an only dog to really give her a chance she has never had of training and individual love. She is not housetrained due to her poor past.

A dear little soul who is nervous of people intially and probably will always be slightly reticent due to lack of handling as a pup. She is as pretty as a picture but special needs as she needs to work through her separation anxiety as having found love and company is likely to cling.

If you think you can offer Annie her big chance to acknowledge and gain a near normal life which if anyone deserved it she does..please complete our questionnaire via our website. Please visit his thread under dogs in kennels on our forum via our website Click HERE Rescue Remedies

















Annie found her forever home this weekend!


----------



## Rescue Remedies

Patch is a Patti who is a whow. He is 5 yrs old which isn't old for a terrier..but you would think he was closer to 1! He is high energy but lovely temperament with it. Soo good looking with a black glistening curly coat and a white star.

Patch was living with a young family who were evicted. He had nowhere to go so arrived in foster a week ago. He has since been snipped; chipped and vax'd. He is trying to get used to being on a lead but is every which way! He can be left short periods without destruction or noise. He is good in the car. Fostered in Richmond

Very loving; caring and affectionate. Great with people, children and strangers. Needs security measures as terriers do re exits and boundaries. Intelligent and keen to please.

Please visit our website Click HERE Rescue Remedies Please complete our questionnaire if you are offering his forever home.

















For some reason Patch is still waiting for his forever home and we cannot understand why! Here is another photo ... isn't he gorgeous?

You can following his thread on our forum for more details, photos and to follow his progress ... CLICK HERE:: Patch 5 yrs Patterdale Fostered Richmond.

Delighted to report that Patch has found his forever home just before the end of 2008! :thumbup:


----------



## Sashieboo

These two GORGEOUS little pups are up for adoption through HWAR

One is male and one is female, 12 wks old, both from the same litter and both a barrel of fun!! They're progressing really well with their toilet training and are on puppy pads, they're both full of confidence now and think nothing of bounding up onto the sofa and crawling up you for puppy kisses They're clever little souls and can already sit and give paw on command

They'll be going the vet this week for their first vaccs and worming.




























These 2 lil beauties have now been rehomed...and very close to me too  they'll have their first xmas in their forever home *swoon*


----------



## Rescue Remedies

Davy is a Rottie (Mother) x Shepherd (Father) His mother apparently was a big girl and he consequently is a big boy. He is 9 months old and very well socialised with babies upwards; and dogs. We rescued him from a family with 6 children-- 4 under 6 yrs old..he was living with an unspayed Staffie cross and they got on famously but he was innocence incarnate.

Davy is a gentle giant..he is very laid back for a 9 month lad but will play with dogs if they are up for it! He has just been neutered and chipped; vax'd and wormed. In very good health. Davy is now been cat tested and doing so well. EVERYONE loves him. His only issues currently are he is getting used to car travel..from refusing to go in initially, he now gets in and is subdued but no longer 'dribbling with worry'. He is still chewing but this is steered to appropriate chewing. He needs exposure to the outside world and is walking on a halti currently to train him to walk to heel..this will be on going for the next few months as he obviously has never been walked before now and is very keen to "go and meet!"

Please complete our questionnaire via our website Rescue Remedies ..click for the Forum on homepage Please visit his forum thread under dogs needing homes under our care - updated daily.

A new picture of Davy who is still in kennels awaiting his forever home. Apparently he is lovely to walk and this is one of him while out ...
there are more details & photos on his thread on our website at Rescue Remedies.myfastforum.org :: Davy Shep x Rottie 9 mths Horley Kennels

So pleased to report that this guy found his forever home this weekend!


----------



## Rescue Remedies

Kacy is 11 months old (12.07) and meant to be a Rhodesian Ridgeback cross..all we do know is he is both beautiful in body and soul. Currently in kennels awaiting either a suitable foster place or forever home. He is playful with other dogs and took justt 5 minutes to settle into the idea of the kennels. He has shown no aggression to any dog and plays nicely with whoever would let him!

He is good with cats and good with small furries (ignores them).

He is slightly shy of new people initially but soon trusts. He bonds very quickly with people and likes to sit near to you quietly. He is not sure about toys at the moment. He seems very suspicious about the whole idea of play!

Kacy has lived with children and spends most of his time ignoring them. He much prefers adult company, the intellectual type!

He has a good appetite so we should be able to get weight on him quickly and although he is fine in kennels he is going to be better in a home environment as he is so fond of people.

Please complete our questionnaire via our website Rescue Remedies ..click for the Forum on homepage Please visit his forum thread under dogs needing homes under our care - updated daily.

Delighted to report that Kacy found his forever home!


----------



## tashi

I am going to move to this thread all the dogs that have been successfully rehomed so that peeps can see just how many have been helped and to clear the section for those still looking for homes, I feel it will remind us just how many there are out there needing homes.


----------



## Rescue Remedies

Whoopi is a busy little Patterdale pup. 4 months old and has been in foster now for 1 month. We knew her parents, as we rescued them with her and her sister. They have been rehomed and just Whoopi to go. We gave Whoopi extra time in foster as we needed to be certain she had weathered the storm as the previous owners had bred for money and not offered the pups any handling or training. Her sister found a special home earlier. Whoopi has been living with children & dogs and received the very best in foster care. She is now very well socialised and caught up on all those missed milestones of development which was so evident when we first met the pups. Whoopi is fully vax'd, wormed and flea treated and being fostered in Berks

Whoopi has turn 'gold' and will host your chat show as she now has a lot to say for herself and yet is able to listen too! She is nearly housetrained and been exposed to lovely walks and everyday experiences. She is however still a Patterdale (Black fell terrier) which is a working terrier with instincts geared towards chase and kill of small furries. We are therefore looking for a home that understands her as adults so that when her instincts surface between 9-12 months the family is well prepared and can manage her so she is safe and loved for the breed she so much is. Her parents have a good disposition but her father wasn't exposed to the outside life and is needing extra help to socialise currently. They are wonderful loving dogs and Whoopi and her sister will be the same as is now evident. So Whoopi nows your turn!! Whoopieeee

So Whoopi is looking for a terrier home conversant with their ways and security issues. She will give so much into your life in return hope you have a sense of adventure and humour!....please complete our questionnaire via our website. Please visit his thread under dogs in kennels on our forum via our website Click HERE Rescue Remedies

















This lovely pup found her forever home!


----------



## Rescue Remedies

Well like her namesake Amee has been down on her luck..but has the talent to grasp new opportunities presented to her and is on the UP! Amee came into the pound kicked and abused. She had a large sack hanging below where her guts had herniated ..obviously subsequent to a violent injury. She had had many litters. This wasn't fresh..this had occured sometime ago. What was fresh was the open gash on her front lips which has left it's mark as a permanent split lip with associated loss of teeth. Amee has been surgically repaired; spayedl;chipped. She needed immediate flea treatment also and recently been wormed. She is a changed dog in her demeanour as her foster family have engendered confidence in this wee might !! Amee is nearly there on her housetraining and she socialises with dogs and cats. She is good in the car and has a high degree of versitility generally.

Amee is having her stitches (many) removed tomorrow and her first vax. Its been a project to get her health sorted. Psychologically she demonstrates only minor mental scars. She is affectionate; trusting and well balanced. She is likely to cower with sudden fast approaches but even this is improving. Here she is having found a 'bed' under the stairs..another picture capturing a little of her beauty as it emerges. Amee is about 7-8 yrs so middle aged for a Jack Russell Terrier..we guarantee her second half of her life is going to be her second life..such a contrast to her first!

Please visit our website  Rescue Remedies and go to our forum where you find individual threads on all our dogs and you can watch their progress.

This little mite's life is on the up ... she found her forever home this weekend!


----------



## Rescue Remedies

Rosie is a collie who is in her own skin..by which I mean she knows herself; is comfortable with herself and although we don't know her age (and wouldn't dare ask her ) suggests she is 3-5 yrs old. She has everything which collie owners love, about her, & with her! She doesn't suffer any fuss; puts others in their place without a second glance but means nothing by it other than what mine is mine and what's yours well be careful I don't take a fancy to it. I was so impressed by her confidence..came into her foster pack..checking out the residents with a playful mood yet asserting herself. She has intelligence and will open lever doors to get to where she wants to be.

Rosie was chipped when found stray but a family who had moved on or just couldn't bother returning the call! She has been well loved; integral and definitely been with either children or active adults who have played fetch with her until the cows came home! Oh yes that keenness of intent and focus is there in every photo she would do agility -probably a champion for the making. Good with children; dogs and cats but is a dominant bitch. Happy to be an only dog but looking for an active life.abseiling or parachuting might be a sideline for her..sailing oh yes! A woman of power within a big organisation a woman of substance.

Try as we may her pictures don't capture the glorious colouring and markings on her coat. A tricolour collie of such beauty.

Please visit our website Rescue Remedies and go to our forum where you find individual threads on all our dogs and you can watch their progress.

Rosie found herself a nice new home this weekend!


----------



## Rescue Remedies

Peaches and cream oh what a dream. Little Peaches was thought to be a Parson's Jack Russell on glance in the pound she presented in. On meeting she is actually a collie x spaniel, perhaps a touch of terrier! only 6-7 months old. So yes she is fully of puppy energy and raring to find her family and receive the training she needs and so will love and offer the love she has in abundance.

Peaches is the prettiest of dogs but warning needs a stable loving setting to offer her what her breed type requires and a family centred around those needs. We have spayed her and chipped her. She will be fully vax'd as of 16th December. She is worm treated and very well in herself. Oh Peaches are you a whow factor dog !

Please visit our website Rescue Remedies Rescue Remedies and go to our forum where you find individual threads on all our dogs and you can watch their progress.

No surprise ... Peaches has found cream and her forever home!


----------



## Rescue Remedies

Digger is a gold digger - he will enrich your life and you'll wonder how you lived without him. He is a terrier through and through driving his way through to interesting horizons and signing autographs as he goes. If you want an antidepressant here he is - in one powerful little pill. If you want a quiet life ..perhaps not. You'll need your wits about you as terrier owners know full well!

Digger is newly neutered; vax'd and chipped. Digger is 2-3 yrs old found stray and unclaimed. He is enthusiasm personified. He mixes well with most dogs outside and unsure about inside as we haven't been able to secure a foster place for him as yet. he is underweight which his wire haired non moult coat hides. rich colouring and is termed a 'Working Lakeland' as opposed to a pedigree / show Lakeland. They come Black and tan like welsh terriers; with tight frizzy coats; small in size about 14" to shoulder and busy by nature. Unlikely to come off an extender lead unless intense training put into recall and even then distraction of a small furry will just not work!. Digger is delightful.

Please visit our website Rescue Remedies CLICK HERE and go to our forum where you find individual threads on all our dogs and you can watch their progress.

Hi there

Got a few new/nicer photos of the lovely Digger ...
You can see his details, some more photos and follow his progress by clicking on the following link: Rescue Remedies.myfastforum.org :: Digger "Working" Lakeland 3yrs Horley Kennels

Digger saw in the new year with a new home!


----------



## Rescue Remedies

Trojan is a 9 yr old retired 'grey' who was a champion racer in his past life and now child minder in his preferred life! Trojan has enjoyed life with very young children in 2 homes now, and older children in his lasted home. He is a brindle 'cotton velvet' coated greyhound who is famed as a softy. He has arthritis in his joints which simply means he needs gentle walks of not too great a distance to be content He is housetrained and easy to manage. He has had a full dentaland vax'd; he was neutered last year & chipped.

Trojan is such a lovely dog who loves the company of a family and would suit a family looking for an undemanding first dog for their children to build confidence in dog ownership with. He is great with dogs in the house and good with dogs outside. He may put a small dog in its place if it gets too close for comfort. Longing to spoil a deserving dog?

Please visit our website Rescue Remedies. Please complete our questionnaire if you are offering his forever home.

Yep and because of that he has found his forever home!


----------



## Rescue Remedies

Quintin is about 7 months old.and clearly a Collie x (?Lurcher) He is black with a white blaze on his chest; white tips of paws and the collie white tip to his tail. He is full of lively puppy affection and is so enjoying to run out on his walks. He hasn't had much training put into him so needs to know manners generally but is ever so well meaning!

Quintin will need to brush up on his housetraining as has been in kennels for 2 months now. He clearly show retention of toilet training on the start of his walks. He is just over coming kennel cough; is recently neutered; fully vax'd and chipped. Oh what a joy. Quintin now needs a home where he can be central to the agenda and be able to constructively enjoy his cheerful energy into Good boys...and Well done treat sessions!

Please visit our website CLICK HERE. Go through to our forum where all our dogs have individual threads. Please complete our questionnaire if you are offering his forever home.

:thumbup1: Quintin .... found his forever home!!!!


----------



## Rescue Remedies

Michael was rescued from a pound. He is only 2 yrs and is special (needs) love him. Michael has rare Farconi syndrome which affects the kidneys which means he drinks & pees loads. It isn't a progressive disease but does damage organs. It has also affected his eyes though he sees well and his bones so he is charmingly bandy! He is housetrained but needs frequent access to the garden and his bowl kept topped up. He likes to accompany people so not a dog to be kept outside. We are looking for a very caring loving home. Michael is Mr. Wonderful with dogs & people. Has a lovely playful temperament. Energetic friendly little fella his personality is astounding & oh is he going to be loved. He needs someone home all day & suitable flooring for the odd accident should he not make it in time. He is dry over night. Michael is special needs looking for an extra special heart! Fostered in Essex

Please visit our website Rescue Remedies and see his thread on our forum under dogs in foster for a detailed picture as he unfolds in his loveliness.

Michael is joining his forever family this weekend!


----------



## Rescue Remedies

Lassie was found stray as a 6 month pup in a terrible state. She moved in with her finder an elderly lady who was soft as butter. Lassie being an intelligent dog soon got the upper hand. She also carried some fears with her and can get spooked by say loud sudden noises or camera flashes etc. She needs confident owners to allow her to relax. After a year she has arrived in fostered with many dogs currently and mixes well outside and in. She likes the dogs that play and see her play! She can try and lay claim to certain beds or toys. She spends most of her day playing and adores her walks on an extender. She has a stubborn streak which needs understanding so she is managed without her appreciating it! She is loving and adore a mixture between her own space and your company.

Lassie is a beautiful dog who gets admirers from all quarters. She positively flirts with human and dogs..and goes through a carton of mascara a week! She has never had formal training and needs occupation/ company though can be left without destruction. She totally housetrained but can wee herself if she gets nervous i.e. with new people she is learning to trust putting on her lead If you are looking for a Collie and understand their needs..Lassie is ideal. She would benefit from a family who 'gets Collies' Lassie got very distressed in kennels so would need to be a family who wouldn't use kennelling unless in an emergency. Lassie could live alongside a dog savvy cat. Fully vax'd spayed and chipped.

Please visit our website Rescue Remedies Click HERE and go to our forum where you find individual threads on all our dogs and you can watch their progress.

Lassie has been with her fosterers with a view to homing for over a month. Seems she is staying put so we are removing her from our homing list!


----------



## Rescue Remedies

Charlie is a sweetie who was found stray 6 months ago. We sorted and homed him but due to circumstance his owner has to give him up. Charlie is a great 'Jack' he is sociable; cheeky and of good temperament. He is around 1-2 yrs old and has been neutered; chipped and vax'd.

He travels well in the car and coped with London traffic. He adores his walks and will mix in with dogs. Charlie you little sweetheart..with such good looks as well!

Please visit our website http://www.rescueremedies.co.uk]. Visit our forum where you will find an individual thread on each one of our dogs and the latest additions. Please complete our questionnaire if you are offering his forever home.

(Alfie's previous owner renamed him Charlie, hence name amendment).


----------



## Rescue Remedies

Sasha is a vision of loveliness. So gentle; calm and serenity itself. Sasha is 9 years old and was an ex-breeding bitch who came into rescue 4 yrs ago and owned by an elderly lady who had no trouble with her at all! Sadly her owner is now in a nursing home and Sasha is being cared for by relatives until her forever home is found.

Sasha is housetrained; can be left for short periods..longer if with another dog; walks to heel on a lead; comes off the lead in open park areas; meets people and dogs very well...as Goldies do!

Isn't she lovely. Great for a first time dog owner to offer her a family to care for and they to enjoy a dog who isn't in your face but there beside you whilst you're gardening; watching TV or cooking tea. We spayed Sasha 10 days ago; she is vaxed and chipped. She has a little medication just to boost her system and ease her joints. She has good joints but just finds stairs too much nowadays and especially as a puppyfarm dog never was used to them in her youth. She is a little overweight but this can be reduced slowly mainly through exercise...she loves to run to with her companion dogs!

Please visit our website Rescue Remedies and go to our FORUM where you find individual threads on all our dogs and you can watch their progress.

Delighted to report that Sasha has found her forever home just before the end of 2008! :thumbup:


----------



## Rescue Remedies

Roly is a 5 yrs old Parson's Jack Russell with a lovely temperament and lively terrier outlook. He is sociable with people; strangers; dogs and children. He hasn't lived with children however. Roly walks well on the lead and seems well connected in with his owners. Oh yes forgot to mention he is very good looking as well! Roly is neutered; vax'd and chipped. Currently in kennels near Gatwick.

Please visit our website Rescue Remedies and go to our FORUM where you find individual threads on all our dogs and you can watch their progress.

Roly saw in the New Year with a new home!


----------



## Rescue Remedies

Oh yes hasnt he already stolen your heart! Max is 9-10 months old; neutered; vaxd and chipped. He was owned by an older lady and he, as terriers will if allowed became dominant to the point that he was calling the shots. He has been in foster for a month and proved himself to be very trainable and attentive to treat therapy! Max is great with other dogs inside and outside his home; recall improving with his general training and housetraining fine. He hasnt been left during his life except for short periods so are looking for a at home family with terrier experience to continue the good work his fosterer has put in. Max is neutered; vax'd and chipped. Fostered in Kent.

Please visit our FORUM to see this dogs individual thread, find out more about them and follow their progress: Rescue Remedies.myfastforum.org :: Max JRT 1 yr Ashford Kent. Please also visit our website at Rescue Remedies and complete our questionnaire if you would like to offer any of our dogs a forever home.


----------



## pugsley Adams

He is so adorable, I am sure that he well find a great home, good work!:thumbup1:


----------



## tashi

Still looking????


----------



## Rescue Remedies

Yes afraid so :sad:


----------



## Rescue Remedies

Jules is a Jewel. He is a Jack through and through..so come forwards you Jack lovers..he doesn't go halves on personality. Jules was found stray with a female Jack Russell..she was sold from the pound. He was frightened & reactive in the pound & nearly lost his life. He must be about 3 yrs old. He has actually settled well since coming into foster and we experience him to be very sweet; very loving; a licky licky lap dog. He has been trained to beg and is housetrained. Jules however is reacting to dogs outside but is showing signs of settling. It must all be too much for him. You can stroke him whilst in his bed; add food to his bowl whilst eating. And outside he is like just snapping the air to no affect. He has just been neutered; 1st Vax'd and chipped.

Jules needs a family who can give him the confidence he needs to regain his. He will come out the other side and has all the hallmarks of a clever; well loved and attentive Jack.

Please go to our website Rescue Remedies and completed our questionnaire if you are interested in homing Jules.

















Jules ... fingers crossed ... found his forever home! 

Jules found his forever home a little while ago. Apologies, but can you remove his thread. Tks


----------



## Rescue Remedies

Jack Red fell terrier (which is close cousin to an Irish Terrier) 6 yrs old. Jack was rescued at i yrs old and had a very loving and active life. sadly his owners have split and neither have the circumstance to offer him the life he is used to. He has been an only dog but can accept dogs into his territory with gentle neutral introductions. he loves his walks but is very social and can leap up at people to say hello which needs kerbing. Loving and well trained Jack is a dog that makes your heart sing.

So couch potatoes stay away..people who like to brave the ourdoors and keep a track of the seasons this is your dog!. Jack has a wonderful personality and yes at 6 yrs you'd think he was calming down..we're told he has but terrier people will know its usually at the 13-14 yr old mark that you begin to enjoy the cosy fireside sleeps !

Jack is currently in kennels in Farnham Hampshire while he waits for new horizons. He is neutered; chipped and vaxed. Please visit our website and see his thread on our forum under dogs in kennels for a detailed picture of his loveliness. Click HERE

















Hi there

Jack is in foster with a view to homing. Not final yet, but fingers crossed. Will keep you posted.

Jack found his forever home today!


----------



## Rescue Remedies

Charlie (nee Alfie) has now found his forever home!


----------



## Rescue Remedies

He was too good looking to hang around waiting for a home! He has found it!


----------



## Rescue Remedies

Batleigh is about 2 yrs was found stray with a smile on his face and red ball in his mouth. The smile must have been there because he was being picked up and taken into the care of Rochdale Dog Rescue and therefore he was safe and would be held until a safe rescue place was found. Very lucky for any dog but Especially lucky for Batleigh being a Staff.-.proud of it and loved for it -but he may have easily been discriminated against within the 'system'. We are proud to say after nearly 1 yr in kennels Batleigh has come into foster!

Batleigh has is now housetrained. When you look into Batleigh's eyes you firstly see love...then coupled with keen intelligence and a gentle nature... He ised to grab the lead out of excitement but providing his energy levels are ultilised and his excitement levels are managed this is fading. He is now respecting the lead and understands it is taking him places so not to be chewed. He is calming down more when he gets company. Batleigh is neutered, chipped and vax'd.

Batleigh is a handsome longer legged, slighter framed Staffie. He enjoys his walks and is meeting dogs really well sometimes a little playful but if told off backs away. If you know about Staffie cuddles and licks then you'll know just how loving Batleigh is. His heart bursts in his attempt and great need to love. Batleigh is fostered in Farnham Surrey

Batleigh is doing so well and has a great following of 'lovers' and 'well wishers' We can't wait for Batleigh to find his family now he is fully adjusted into a domestic setting again. He is so aware and grateful of all offered. If you are interested in gaining this gem as your forever companion please complete our questionnaire via our website Rescue Remedies.

Batleigh is currently still in foster and still waiting for his forever home.

Yes, and unfortunately his foster place is coming to an end very shortly and we don't have another foster place for him so he is likely to go into kennels :cryin::cryin::cryin:

One more adorable piccie of this lovely boy smiling ...










Waiting since April ... but now homed!


----------



## Rescue Remedies

Arthur isn't an Arthur Daley more a King Arthur! Magestic is the word that comes to mind when you are in his presence and he grants you an audience. Arthur is so gentle so soft by nature; if you've owned a bull breed before you will go bananas! He is great with children and other dogs; loves people and his walks. Lost for words as we all have been in getting to know this patience character, who sits out his time in kennels, confident his owners will find him soon.

He is about 2 yrs old; newly neutered; vax'd and chipped. Soft soft coat and soft soft nature. He can play tug with determination and needs firm control to settle him back down. We don't advocate tug play so better to lead him through into fetch.and he'll soon cotton on. Typical bull breed eager to please.and lick!

Please visit our FORUM to see this dogs individual thread, find out more about them and follow their progress: Rescue Remedies.myfastforum.org :: Arthur Am Bull Firhill Kennels. Please also visit our website at Rescue Remedies and complete our questionnaire if you would like to offer any of our dogs a forever home.

Happy to report that Arthur found his forever home!


----------



## Purrrrfect

Hi I'm Looking for a small dog male or female ie:- Chihuahua, Pomaranian, Miniture Yorkshire Terrier, Papillion, Bichon, Shih Tzu,
West Highland White Terrier, Any of these type of dogs or similar small breeds. I'm not too fussed about age but would not like an elderly dog. The dog must get on with cats and 1 other dog a 1yr old female Labrador. I am in the Derbyshire area but i'm prepared to travel a little further afield for the right dog. I cannot offer any payment for the dog but it would be loved and well look after. I run my own cat rescue so don't have any spare cash. If anyone is able to help please contact me at...
Thank you.


----------



## SpringerHusky

Adopt a malamute...kayleigh, Adopt a dog, St Giles Kennels

This is the same rescue I got Maya from, I noticed Kayleigh has been there for a little while and hasn't gone yet so I feel a bit bad for her since she's a lovely looking girl.

The rescue is in Taunton/Somerset, they rehome allover the uk. I don't know if she'll have her injections or not but she most likely will need to be spayed as I know they don't really have funds to spay or nueter dogs.

If anyone can give this girl a home please contact St giles.


----------



## Indie

She's beautifull.


----------



## SpringerHusky

Yeah, I hope she finds a home soon


----------



## tafwoc

Omg she is lush. I would have thought that she would have been snatched up.


----------



## SteveyP

If we hadn't just had our pup we'd have been going to get her she's gorgeous. Just seeing if we have room for four dogs. hmy: Not sure what Oscar would think.


----------



## merebrowpaul

Hello everyone i have a 5 year old Doberman that needs a loving warm home.
He (Mac) Has a lovely temperament is good with cats and children. Loves to be around people all the time, is a brilliant guard dog and protector I've had him since he was eight weeks old but due to family problems i no longer can look after him so please help Mac and me Thank you Paul
I'm in the north west and can bring him to you.


----------



## feathersnowglitter

I only live 10 miles from this rescue and have been there before. I have e mailed them a couple of times about suitable dogs for our family (we have 4 children) but they havent replied to me once!! She is a beautiful looking girl. xxxx


----------



## SpringerHusky

feathersnowglitter said:


> I only live 10 miles from this rescue and have been there before. I have e mailed them a couple of times about suitable dogs for our family (we have 4 children) but they havent replied to me once!! She is a beautiful looking girl. xxxx


Give 'em a ring instead, they tend to not reply/take a while to reply. They aren't really run that well to be honest, seem nice enough people though.

I really hope this girlie gets a home soon


----------



## feathersnowglitter

I would love to but we have got a puppy border terrier now. Also, it doesnt say if this girlie is ok with kids which is a big must with 4 of them in the house. I really hope she gets a new home soon, if I had more room, I would have rang them up as she is tugging on my heart strings big style. xxx


----------



## Ksavannah

Hi,

sorry to hear you have to give up Mac, at present I have one doberman (male) but have had 2 in the past, could you let me know if he is good with other large dogs.

My boy is quite plasid but will not be bullied, I stay in a house & have a good sized back garden etc.

My boy is a rescue, fully insured, fed on James wellbeloved etc & well loved.

Also would need to discuss it with my partner in the mean time..

Kind regards

Ksavannah


----------



## hawksport

Keeping 2 male dobermanns together is asking for trouble.


----------



## Colsy

A lady i know is looking for a forever home for her 4 month old labradoodle.
She really does not want to part with him,but she is ill and finding a puppy too much.
He is used to other dogs as he lives with another labradoodle.
The dog was born on 20th August 2009,Father a white Standard Poodle,Mum a Golden Labrador.
So this would make him an F1 a straight cross..he is golden in colour.
This lady would like him to live with a family and not go to a rescue.
This dog is in the North East of England.
Please if anyone is interested could they pm many thanks.


----------



## billyboysmammy

i know someone who may be interested colsy... they have 2 doodles already. how much is the lady looking for?


----------



## Indie

Awwwwwwwwwwwww if my inn wasn't full i would, i hope he finds a lovely home xx


----------



## happysaz133

I'd love one but I am too far away  hope he finds a good home.


----------



## EmCHammer

Could be worth posting him on a labradoodle forum? We had a labradoodle we were helping someone rehome privately and there was alot of interest in breed experienced people on one of the sites (dunno which one)


----------



## happysaz133

hawksport said:


> Keeping 2 male dobermanns together is asking for trouble.


Surely that depends on the dogs? I know of lots of people who have more than one male or a group of males and they get on fine.

Hope you find a home for Mac, to the original poster.


----------



## billyboysmammy

pretty sure colsy already runs a doodle forum


----------



## ally

billyboysmammy said:


> pretty sure colsy already runs a doodle forum


 And????

IMO this dog needs to go to a permanent home rather than a rescue/trust; especially the one for this breed....


----------



## hawksport

happysaz133 said:


> Surely that depends on the dogs? I know of lots of people who have more than one male or a group of males and they get on fine.
> 
> Hope you find a home for Mac, to the original poster.


I dont know any responsible breeder who would sell a male dobermann to somebody who allready owns a male dobe.
You can usually do it with hounds or gun dogs ect but with dobermanns its just not worth the risk to the dogs and whoever has to seperate them


----------



## billyboysmammy

ally said:


> And????
> 
> IMO this dog needs to go to a permanent home rather than a rescue/trust; especially the one for this breed....


just pointing out to the previous posters comment 

calm down ally!

people are only trying to help - myself included!


----------



## ally

billyboysmammy said:


> just pointing out to the previous posters comment
> 
> calm down ally!
> 
> people are only trying to help - myself included!


I am calm thanks - I know people are trying to help - I just put my opinion that's all!


----------



## lozza84

_id have him too but north east is too far from me too :crying:_


----------



## SpringerHusky

Ahh yeah, wish i could but I don't have the room and they don't state much about her if she's dog,cat or child friendly.


----------



## cazyp

I'm new here but have had dobbies for the last 20 years. I have always found males very accepting of other males if introduced properly. I had 3 at one point, all rescues and all introduced at different times of their lives. They all used to sleep in one big black and tan heap together!


----------



## EmCHammer

My comment was aimed at a doodle forum was potentially likely to have people interested in specifically rehoming a labradoodle = nothing to do with rescue?


----------



## Colsy

EmCHammer said:


> My comment was aimed at a doodle forum was potentially likely to have people interested in specifically rehoming a labradoodle = nothing to do with rescue?


Thanks for that..but my OH runs a doodle forum.


----------



## JSR

Does she want payment for the dog? If not I can give you a few excellent rescues that will help rehome via her home. It will ensure the correct experienced homechecks are done and mean if for some reason things go wrong the dog doesn't end up bouncing.


----------



## Colsy

JSR said:


> Does she want payment for the dog? If not I can give you a few excellent rescues that will help rehome via her home. It will ensure the correct experienced homechecks are done and mean if for some reason things go wrong the dog doesn't end up bouncing.


I know the lady and she does not want this dog to go to rescue.
Not all doodles end up bouncing up and down..mine dont and i have 3.


----------



## Guest

Colsy said:


> I know the lady and she does not want this dog to go to rescue.
> Not all doodles end up bouncing up and down..mine dont and i have 3.


I think JSR meant that the rescue will allow her to rehome via the rescue but the dog will stay at home til rehomed (not in kennels). It just means more security if the new owner doesnt work out and ensures the right checks are done on the owner. And by bouncing I think it means bouncing the pup wont be bouncing between homes if the new owners dont work out and then sell on to someone else....it will have to go via the rescue


Good luck, wish I could help


----------



## Logan

I'm waiting to hear from somebody about a GSD after 2pm today, if that falls through i would LOVE to take your doberman, i've always wanted one, it's my dream dog.
Contact me on email: [email protected] or by mobile: 07909337179
Thankyou

Logan


----------



## RockRomantic

i wish i had room for another dog i would love another doberman thre are just amazing! hope he finds a new home soon!


----------



## feathersnowglitter

I would have him here in a heartbeat if I could get him closer to me in Somerset.


----------



## Logan

With any luck i should have Mac by Saturday evening!


----------



## lozza84

_oh yay fingers crossed for you!!! lucky lucky you :blush: we want pics asap too _


----------



## Logan

I intend to take so many pics!
I've always wanted a doberman since i was a little kid and i saw my aunties.
I'm so happy i finally have the opportunity to have one! 

Happy New Year everyone!

Logan


----------



## Captain.Charisma

I might be wrong as i have a hangover, but didnt we have a member join the other day wanting to adobt a Doberman ?


----------



## Tigerneko

Captain.Charisma said:


> I might be wrong as i have a hangover, but didnt we have a member join the other day wanting to adobt a Doberman ?


would it be the poster above? They're a new member and interested in a Dobe


----------



## Colsy

Thanks for all the replies.
The owner of this doodle is now going to keep him.
Her cicumstances have changed a little,and she will be getting some help with him.
I am so happy its worked out.


----------



## nat1979

Chester was brought into the vets as a stray with parvo he was skin and bone and it was heart breaking to see him in this state

After being put on 2 drips and having lots of treatment and been wormed (has he was beening sick full of worms) He has pulled through and started eating 

He was in a home but it has not worked out and i dont want him to have to go back into kennels so i am looking for a forever home 

I have a foster home for him where he can stay for a week or 2


----------



## Purrrrfect

I got my little doggie! today  He is 4 months old and a Yorkie cross Dachshund.
He is fully vaccinated and microchipped. 
His name is Bobby but i think i'm going to change it to Scampi, 
He was rescued from a next door neighbour of the chaps mum i got him off.
He was tethered to something as he had marks round his neck and he was starved.
I will soon get his weight back up. 
He is absolutely adorable but won't stay still for me to take a pic. 
I am well chuffed now i got my own little doggie in time for my birthday
on 13th Jan.  
oh he cost hubby £100 and he came with tons of food, 
bed, coats, lead, toys, treats, bowls etc. :biggrin:

ps managed to get a few pics.


----------



## SteveyP

Soo pleased to see that Kayleigh has a new home now.


----------



## GeordieBabe

aw hes adorable congrats, but looks like a full yorkie to me


----------



## rebenda

aww he is gorgeous!!!


----------



## Purrrrfect

GeordieBabe said:


> aw hes adorable congrats, but looks like a full yorkie to me


He does doesn't he. I had a miniture yorkie called Sasha years ago
that was identical to him. I will dig out a photo of her.


----------



## scosha37

cool!... enjoy him:001_tt1:


----------



## nat1979

Well chester was dropped off at my house 2day and he did not know what to make of a house full of girls (6)

I took him straight out for a walk with the girls which he enjoyed and it snowed 

I had someone come to view him 2night and they have fell in love so as soon as i can book him in to get his bits done he will be off to his forever home 

Some pictures from 2day


----------



## fluffosaur

He's ADORABLE !!!! Purrrrfect is going to have to be careful I don't sneak him into my bag next time I'm round.  Me and Scampi had a cuddle last night and he was good as gold! It was very funny watching him come in through the cat flap - he's that tiny !!


----------



## lozza84

_thats great news!! chester is adorable :001_tt1:_


----------



## lozza84

_awww what a gorgeous little guy!! congrats on the new addition :001_tt1:_


----------



## Jazzy

That's fantastic news - he is gorgeous.:001_tt1::001_tt1::001_tt1::001_tt1:


----------



## thedogsmother

Hes absolutely adorable, bet you cant stop smiling now.


----------



## JSR

Colsy said:


> I know the lady and she does not want this dog to go to rescue.
> Not all doodles end up bouncing up and down..mine dont and i have 3.


:huh: ALL dogs rehomed privately have the potential to 'bounce' from owner to owner, at least with rescue back up you know the dog is returned to the rescue and NOT given to any old bloke down the pub.

Glad she's decided to keep it, hope it's for life this time.


----------



## Purrrrfect

fluffosaur said:


> He's ADORABLE !!!! Purrrrfect is going to have to be careful I don't sneak him into my bag next time I'm round.
> Me and Scampi had a cuddle last night and he was good as gold! It was very funny watching him come in through the cat flap - he's that tiny !!


I will be checking your handbag before you leave. LOL! 

He is officially mine now Steve changed the details on his Microchip
to my name and his new name. And it has come to light
that he was born June 09 so he's nearly 7 months old.
Which means he is more likely going to stay the size he is.  



thedogsmother said:


> Hes absolutely adorable, bet you cant stop smiling now.


You got that one right.


----------



## sullivan

Ahh hes very cute and i bet your so chuffed with him.


----------



## Ksavannah

Good luck Logan with Mac, I'm sure you'll be very happy together.

Some of the comments made regarding 2 male Dobs together have a point as I have had several pairs of males in the past & one in particular was very aggresive to the others, he was off a bad line.

But the last 2 males I had together were both rescues, one from the SSPCA & the other from the Dogs Trust, both are very large males with fantastic temperaments & they never had a cross word between them all the time I had them.

So it all depends on the dog & also how it is reared.

I hope Mac is now rehomed & is happily settling in to his new surroundings.

K Savannah :nonod:


----------



## Logan

Mac at this very moment is curled up on my favourite sofa fast asleep...SNORING!!!!! He's living the life of luxury, gets the bottom half of the bed, gets walks whenever he fancies (2 walks a day round the big local park) and the run of the house.
Oh and all the hugs and cuddles he could wish for.
I'll try and get some pics up soon!


----------



## Rescue Remedies

Rosco, Staffie, DOB 05.08 - South London


*Homing Requirements:* Rosco needs a special family to be at the heart of. He adores children but older children suggested. He needs garden security and exit management coupled with retention on extender lead. He will try to door dart.

*His Story: * Rosco was found stray as a 1 year old and we took him in from a Northern pound. We homed him in with single mum and young children who appeared to adore him. He was found stray 9 months later in their area. We were called via our disc and 5 hrs later by the owner. We returned Rosco, had concerns, but left his microchip in with our details. We were reassured, we left him for the sake of the children who adored him and trusted his owner to care for him. Rosco was again found stray 60 miles away. He was totally emaciated and was probably stray for at least 7 days. Rapid weight loss was evident, leather ears with crusted perimeters = sleeping outside in the cold. Worn down claws plus a scavenging mentality due to starvation. He had a distant hunting 'tuned out' air. Rosco is in foster awaiting for his home. Rosco is neutered, chipped and vax'd.

Rosco found stray emaciated March 2012: Rosco found stray: Emaciated - YouTube

*Advert: * Rosco has seen too much of life's darker side and we are so going to get it right for Rosco bless his heart. Rosco has just been returned to us having been found stray in a terrible condition. He has had a week's build up in foster but is a little too 'claimy with toys around very young children after his recent ordeal. He has the sweetest of natures. He is easy to walk and meets dogs really well. Not for cats or small furries.

Rosco is a small Staffie, currently on a weight gain regime. is being given TLC after being found starved and rebuilding his trust in human nature. No doubt he will soon be looking well again. We are looking for a caring family who have a track record of care and love.

Please visit Roscos thead on our forum: Rescue Remedies.myfastforum.org :: Rosco Staffie DOB 05.08 South London to find out if he is still available and for fuller details.











If you are interested in re-homing please complete our homing questionnaire https://rescueremedies.wufoo.com/forms/r7x3s5/ so we can ensure our dogs are matched and will suit your circumstances/lifestyle.

For daily updates click our forum logo on our homepage and you will find the full range of dogs that are available for homing - Rescue Remedies.myfastforum.org :: Index

***PLEASE NOTE: We are a rescue finding dogs their forever homes. We usually ask for a minimum donation of £150 at the time of adoption, for each dog, to help us continue helping homeless dogs***.


----------



## Rescue Remedies

Sidney, Staffie, DOB 09  Farnham, Surrey


*Homing Requirements:* Sidney needs a Staffie home where he is an only pet and loved to bits for being a brilliant Staffie! Sidney enjoys his walks but isn't over welcoming of dogs, tolerant as long as they're not in his face; a typical Staffie. Sidney has a long term broken tail which doesn't need treatment but a care reference him catching it.

*His Story: *Sidney was abandoned and left to find his own way. Well he found his way into our hearts and is now neutered, chipped and fully vax'd. In boarding kennels near Farnham,Surrey and waiting patiently!

*Advert: *Sidney (James) is full of character and promise! Sidney is a lovely friendly and "lets get going" kinda chap. He is fun to be with and welcomes cuddles and attention - thriving on companionship. Kennels doesn't suit him; he is a people person! Concerned around dogs but is actually walking beside other dogs on leads well, but with his eyes only for his walking companion.

Sidney is a brindle Staffie; a proper Staffie. He is about 3-4 years young and has grown into his skin as we say. He has a broken tail which has healed and occasionally troubles him through being in kennels. Sidney has a ready smile and soooo needs his family! If you looking for a Staffie to talk and walk with; Sidney is your man!

*Please note this dog is currently in boarding kennels and is also available for foster until a 'forever' home is found.*

Please visit Sidneys thread on our forum: Rescue Remedies.myfastforum.org :: Sidney Staffie DOB 09 Farnham Boarding Kenns to find out if he is still available and for fuller details. 



If you are interested in re-homing please complete our homing questionnaire https://rescueremedies.wufoo.com/forms/r7x3s5/ so we can ensure our dogs are matched and will suit your circumstances/lifestyle.

For daily updates click our forum logo on our homepage and you will find the full range of dogs that are available for homing - Rescue Remedies.myfastforum.org :: Index

***PLEASE NOTE: We are a rescue finding dogs their forever homes. We usually ask for a minimum donation of £150 at the time of adoption, for each dog, to help us continue helping homeless dogs***.


----------



## Rescue Remedies

Sidney is still available for adoption!


----------



## Rescue Remedies

Sidney is still patiently waiting for someone to spot him and offer him a home!


----------



## Cefni GSD Rescue

Short-haired black and light tan medium sized shepherd cross
He is Currently in Lincolnshire

Age: 3-4 years Old approx (sept)
Gender: Male
Coat: Short-haired black and light tan medium sized shepherd cross
Currently In: England
Neutered: yes
Identity: Microchipped.
Inoculated: Booster due
Basic commands: Are present but no recal, would suggest socialising and brushing up on training
Dogs: Gibbs gets on fine with other dogs but only other male dogs really not keen on bitches - although does live with a german shepherd bitch....
Cats:. Gibbs does chase cats so we would suggest a cat free home 
Children: Purely down to Gibb's size we would suggest 6-9yrs onwards who are respectable towards large dogs
People: Gibbs is a lovely dog, plenty of kisses but responds much better to males in the household, we would suggest a firm experienced owner, who would be willing to work with Gibbs and slowly interacting with the females in the house, possibly allowing the females to feed him, walk him and give him jobs to do.
Over all a very lovely BIG boy who is urgently in need of his new home.

More Information
Assessors comments: Dog is very friendly with no aggression - very playful and gives plenty of kisses.

Photos and more info is on our website here is the direct link:
Gibbs 2-3yrs old mastiff x shepherd


----------



## Rescue Remedies

This dog is still available for adoption and needs a home!

If you are interested in re-homing please complete our homing questionnaire https://rescueremedies.wufoo.com/forms/r7x3s5/ so we can ensure our dogs are matched and will suit your circumstances/lifestyle.


----------



## bdhfostering

Little Billy is a four year old neutered male staffy x who has been with us for over a year now, and its time for him to get his happy ever after! Billy is an outstanding example of the Staffordshire bull terrier breed, he has a very gentle nature, loves to play and is very affectionate.

Billy loves other dogs, and goes for regular walks with his best friend Bilbo, another long stayer at the Dogs Home.

Sadly Billy has become very depressed and fed up in kennels, and has started to lose a lot of weight. Although I am sure it was hard for him to leave Bilbo we decided to put Billy into a foster home in September this year.

Billy has settled into his new life style fabulously and has become a star in the local park, everybody wants to say hello to Billy, and hes always happy to greet them, tail wagging! He loves to chase his ball and has made many more new friends to run and play with in the park.

Billy is a very affectionate Staffy who thinks hes a lap dog and is always keen for cuddles. He loves to perform and show off and his favourite trick is to give high fives to his fans!

We feel Billy would be best as the only dog in the home as he loves the attention all to himself!

We have a real star here and he would be a brilliant addition to a family. If you feel you can offer Billy a home please contact me at [email protected].


----------



## Guest

It would be great if a big softie took Billy AND Bilbo


----------



## bdhfostering

I agree, both such lovely dogs, thanks


----------



## Guest

He is beautiful,and very mastiff, and GSD!


----------



## Guest

Poot Rosco, almost wept for him


----------



## Guest

Another perfect pair looking for a family.


----------



## Rescue Remedies

We renamed Acorn some time ago, he is now called Sidney. Still waiting patiently in boarding kennels for a place to call home!


----------



## Guest

Oh!!! Is he listed here, shall I let this thread drop?


----------



## Rescue Remedies

No this is still his thread. We only changed his name.


----------



## SOS Volunteer 2012

Porthos
Porthos is about 2-3 years old and is such a special adorable boy! He loves his cuddles and is an easy going boy. Porthos was rescued along with his siblings from the streets in Spain and then taken to the dog pound from where we rescued him. When they were rescued from the pound they were all terrified and very shy, none of them would walk on the lead. Since they have been in foster in the UK they all now walk much better on the leads and are much more confident. However Porthos will be shy at first until he gets to know you but he is quite happy and an independent little man; a real character! He would suit a quiet rural home where he can get lots of love! This lovely little guy really deserves his chance. He will make a wonderful loyal friend for someone. He is neutered, vaccinated, microchipped and has a pet passport. He is fostered in Mid-Wales.
http://sos-animals.org.uk/dogs/magic-porthos/

For photos and more details please contact us as soon as possible 

CURRENTLY RESERVED PENDING HOME CHECK 

Porthos | SOS Animals UK


----------



## SOS Volunteer 2012

Aladino
Aladino was found running along a very busy road in Seville, he was terrified thankfully he was rescued by some wonderful people and taken to a rescue kennels. He is a very easy-going boy and is good with adults, children, other dogs and cats. He is about 18 months to 2 years old. The poor boy finds it very hard to be in a kennels and often refuses to eat because he is so sad. He really needs a nice home of his own. Please give this lovely boy a home he can call his own! He is great with other dogs and cats. Now in a foster home in Surrey

Please contact us for more information


----------



## Guest

No cats for Gibbs


----------



## Rescue Remedies

Here's Rosco ... still waiting for a home to call his own!


----------



## Rescue Remedies

Here's Sidney...still in boarding kennels and available for adoption!


----------



## Guest

He is SO beautiful! Has he been living with cats? If he was good with cats, he'd probably have a home, fast


----------



## Guest

Bumping Al


----------



## Guest

SO hope they go together


----------



## Guest

bumping this


----------



## Guest

Bumping Rosco Believe Rosco has found his permanent home. YAAAAAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Guest

Sydney/Acorn bumping


----------



## Guest

Porthos reserved


----------



## Guest

bumping Al


----------



## Luz

USE THIS LINK 
SOS Animals UK | Changing one animal&#039;s life at a time


----------



## Guest

It says Aladino is RESERVED


----------



## SOS Volunteer 2012

househens said:


> It says Aladino is RESERVED


Aladino is now reserved pending a home check


----------



## SOS Volunteer 2012

househens said:


> Porthos reserved


Yes Porthos is now reserved pending a successful home check


----------



## Guest

bumping this


----------



## AmberNero

Has Gibbs been rehomed? his link isn't working and couldn't find him manually on the site.


----------



## Guest

I don't know. I don't check every time I bump. It already averages an hour a day. I rely on the OPs to be honourable enough to let people know if the dog is taken. RR are very good and do updates, new pics, fairly regularly. Tamika is very good, too, but there are some really slack posters that have multiple dogs, and you can only see pics if you go to their site and go through pages, to find them, then they are marked reserved, or not there. It irritates the very people they are desperate to attract. Before I started circulating the dogs, the same number of dogs were spread over 22 pages, instead of 10 pages, and 50% of the dog posts you opened, you read right through, sometimes 3 pages, to find they are rehomed. I save people a lot of time, and disappointment. Plus, for 3ish weeks, as a new browser, there are 'fresh' dogs, on page 1...

Only 14 posts up, so you can't pm. Do you want to ghase the home page of the rescue?


----------



## Rescue Remedies

Sidney has found his forever home!


----------



## Rescue Remedies

Rosco has indeed found his forever home!


----------



## SOS Volunteer 2012

Porthos has now found his forever home


----------



## SOS Volunteer 2012

Aladino now adopted


----------



## bdhfostering

Thanks to every one for your support. Billy has found a lovely new home and so has Bilbo!!! x


----------

